# saizen gh



## robo123 (May 10, 2010)

hello every1.just got some saizen by serono,just want to check its right.is there many fakes around of saizen,its alway dodgey gettin gh you never know.well its a white box with saizen wrote on it the i is green.8.8mg then lower down 8.8mg approx 26.4iu 6 vails.3 little boxes in the big box each with 2 vails in and the small boxes same as the big box.the vails have a sticker saying saizen 8.8mg.its all packed very well.how many ius in totally have i got there aswell.cheers


----------



## robo123 (May 10, 2010)

just read up ok now there fake saizen dont do 8.8mg BUZZIN


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

robo123 said:


> just read up ok now there fake saizen dont do 8.8mg BUZZIN


yes they do but what you are talking about is fake as they do not make them in the vials and boxes you have described


----------



## biggains (Jul 9, 2014)

I also have some 8.8mg saizen.

It comes in box of 6. I thought they were fake but today finally getting really bad pains in my hands and wrists.

Is there anything else that can cause this other than GH?


----------



## biggains (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm a professional sportsman, have been for the last 10 years and have been taking hg for 2 months. Only just started to get pains in my wrist today, is there a fake product that can cause this?

I'm looking to gain strength and lose a bit of body fat as recovering from surgery.


----------



## biggains (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm a professional sportsman, have been for the last 10 years and have been taking hg for 2 months. Only just started to get pains in my wrist today, is there a fake product that can cause this?

I'm looking to gain strength and lose a bit of body fat as recovering from surgery.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Any pictures of these?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

biggains said:


> I also have some 8.8mg saizen.
> 
> It comes in box of 6. I thought they were fake but today finally getting really bad pains in my hands and wrists.
> 
> Is there anything else that can cause this other than GH?


no one said they do not contain GH, i have used them and they do but it is not Pharma Saizon GH that is for certain.

so its not a total waste of money but it isn't worth the money, if that makes sense......


----------



## biggains (Jul 9, 2014)

Ahh i see, I will take pictures and post later.

One thing i did notice was that the vials were not vacuum sealed.

I get 155iu of saizen for the same price as 200iu of Hyge black top.

So not breaking the bank too much.

Also is there a rough ratio of pharm to non pharm, eg 1iu pharm = 3iu non?

Don't know if that makes sense, trying to gauge if price difference is worth it.

Also is there one brand thats the least faked, most likely to be genuine?

Sorry for all the questions, total newbie.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

biggains said:


> Ahh i see, I will take pictures and post later.
> 
> One thing i did notice was that the vials were not vacuum sealed.
> 
> ...


it doesn't work like that mate.....

my issue with this GH is that it is sold as Pharma and it is not, no pharma company in the world puts a vial in a box with no paper work or packaging to stop the vial bouncing around in the box as this is how these come.......

they do contain Gh but if they are correctly dosed is another question.....

there is no real comparison when looking at IU's as an IU is just that an IU, but there is a big difference between chinese and western Pharma GH that is for certain.


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Only had the click easy blue 8mg 24iu some of the best gh available imo have seen the blue top bottles but never used them.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

oldskoolcool said:


> Only had the click easy blue 8mg 24iu some of the best gh available imo have seen the blue top bottles but never used them.


i have this at the moment, these what are being discussed in this thread is a small vial that rattles around a box with no paper work, when you have seen the real thing like @oldskoolcool and i have then there is no mistake


----------



## biggains (Jul 9, 2014)

I agree Pscarb the book does looks good but the vials don't seem to fit correctly and there is as you said no paper work. Definitely getting side effect off of 7iu on 3 days on 1 off split. Mainly the back of my right hand and around the wrist joints. Doesn't seem to go away.

I'm tempted to get a genuines Genetropin 36iu but can get almost 130iu of Saizen. The gen pen smells kinda of like a hospital.

Is it worth the extra money for the gen?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

biggains said:


> I agree Pscarb the book does looks good but the vials don't seem to fit correctly and there is as you said no paper work. Definitely getting side effect off of 7iu on 3 days on 1 off split. Mainly the back of my right hand and around the wrist joints. Doesn't seem to go away.
> 
> I'm tempted to get a genuines Genetropin 36iu but can get almost 130iu of Saizen. The gen pen smells kinda of like a hospital.
> 
> *Is it worth the extra money for the gen*?


for me it is as i have seen some very bad things in non genuine GH and to be honest i would rather know fully what i am using...


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Iv got the uk 20mg pre mixed carts, they come inner packaged with paper insert and boxed with braille, iv not seen these ones but i would i would rather use the likes of original hyge (blacks or greens) than a definite fake pharma GH.

I would still like to see a photo if anyone has one?


----------



## biggains (Jul 9, 2014)

Here's some pics that are very similar to the ones I have. http://m.sfd.pl/Saizen_8.8_mg_prawdziwe_czy_podróbka_-t993056.html although lids look slightly different.


----------



## biggains (Jul 9, 2014)

I've just got second batch through. They are fakes all be it goods ones.

Everything look bery good and real bar three things

The code number on information sheet has a number at the end which is linked with the amount of vials in the boxes.

Original saizen 8.8mg comes in a box of 4 not 6.

The vials are not vacuumed sealed.

The tamper proof tape is not tamper proof.

There is definitely something in them but as Pscarb has said before its not phrama grade.

Looks like either black tops, simplexx 36iu or gen pen for next batch. Any thoughts?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Dead lee said:


> Iv got the uk 20mg pre mixed carts, they come inner packaged with paper insert and boxed with braille, iv not seen these ones but i would i would rather use the likes of original hyge (blacks or greens) than a definite fake pharma GH.
> 
> I would still like to see a photo if anyone has one?


Legit Pic as requested


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

biggains said:


> I've just got second batch through. They are fakes all be it goods ones.
> 
> Everything look bery good and real bar three things
> 
> ...


Tried them and tested many times the loose powder 8.8mg vials was never produced ..But might well contain GH on the newer batches who knows ,, ..Id spend £ on reputable brand


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

I'd stay clear far too cheap, says it all to me,


----------



## biggains (Jul 9, 2014)

Update:

I found out they were fake after buying second batch but was getting CTS so thought I'd perceiver.

14 weeks and 10kg weight increase, unfortunately its mainly bad weight. Have been off track with diet and whatever was in these increased my hunger.

Anyway onwards and upwards have just gotten hold of some genotropin pens. Strong smell and look the part.

So my question is whats the best way to get results from gen pens? I can afford 24ius a week. 3ius a day? or M/W/F 8ius?

Not to worried about fat loss as training load will increase and weight should fall off (Famous last words)


----------

